# Sony A77  24-70 Zeiss



## Advancedigital (Feb 9, 2013)

View attachment 35518


----------



## skieur (Feb 9, 2013)

Great sharpness and the action and expression on his face has visual impact.  I hope the dog was more friendly than he looks.

skieur


----------



## Advancedigital (Feb 9, 2013)

Her face ,and she's a sweetheart


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2013)

The 24-70mm CZ is the best lens made in that class. It's worth shooting Sony just to use that lens. amazing isn't the word.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats a scary dog but a beautiful picture.


----------



## Nervine (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful dog. Great shot


----------



## Advancedigital (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you Nervine


----------

